# Runs in the finish



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

How do you prevent varnish runs on vertical surfaces. I can't tip the piece horizontal because it is a large cabinet. Tipping off polyurethane helps but I can't do that with lacquer. Are there any suggestions to correcting runs? 

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BCramer said:


> How do you prevent varnish runs on vertical surfaces. I can't tip the piece horizontal because it is a large cabinet. Tipping off polyurethane helps but I can't do that with lacquer. Are there any suggestions to correcting runs?
> 
> Thanks


What are you using for a finish? You mention varnish polyurethane, and lacquer. How are you applying it?












 







.


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

Apply a thinner coat.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 1 on the thinner coats.

I spray lacquer on vertical surfaces all of the time. 
It might also help to put on a 'tack' coat first. That is....a light mist spray on the first pass followed by a full coat on the second pass.


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

I am brushing lacquer. How do you apply a thinner coat? Do you apply less or thin the varnish? I just found the idea for correcting runs by using a piece of glass with a sharp edge. You slide it along to cut the runs off. What do you think about that?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's time you figure out if you are using lacquer or varnish. Try by reading the label on the can.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BCramer said:


> I am brushing lacquer. How do you apply a thinner coat? Do you apply less or thin the varnish? I just found the idea for correcting runs by using a piece of glass with a sharp edge. You slide it along to cut the runs off. What do you think about that?


What is it...lacquer or varnish!! To avoid runs, apply a thinner coat. Just lay it on without working it. Use a better brush that holds a minimum amount of finish without having to load the brush up. A badger hair brush should work good for you. If you thin brushing lacquer too much, it will run. 

Safest bet is to let dry and sand off. Lacquer works best when sprayed.












 







.


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

Varnish! Sorry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BCramer said:


> How do you prevent *varnish* runs on vertical surfaces. I can't tip the piece horizontal because it is a large cabinet. Tipping off *polyurethane* helps but I can't do that with * lacquer*. Are there any suggestions to correcting runs? Thanks





BCramer said:


> I am brushing *lacquer*. How do you apply a thinner coat? Do you apply less or thin the *varnish*?





BCramer said:


> *Varnish*! Sorry


In your 3 posts in this thread you keep referring to different finishes (as in bold type above). If you would like suggestions, be specific as to what the finish is. Maybe you can give the brand and what it says on the label of what you're using. 











 







.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 9, 2009)

What cabinetman said.:thumbsup:


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

The finish thinking about is Watco Varnish, Brushing Lacquer. I am more concerned with a general correction/prevention for runs when brushing, spraying, or wiping *any* varnish. I want to have some knowledge into this before I start varnishing my cabinet. I had some bad runs with the Watco finish before (I think I applied too heavy of coats). I want to prepare for this project. 

Thanks 

Sorry I didn't know there was anything other than lacquer varnish when talking about lacquer. 

Hope this clears it up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BCramer said:


> The finish thinking about is *Watco Varnish, Brushing Lacquer*.
> 
> Sorry I didn't know there was anything other than *lacquer varnish*when talking about lacquer.
> 
> Hope this clears it up.


No it doesn't clear it up. Varnish is oil based. Lacquer is lacquer thinner based (acetone). Two totally different finishes. 

Oil based finishes work best when wiped on. Lacquer finishes work best when sprayed on.












 







.


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> No it doesn't clear it up. Varnish is oil based. Lacquer is lacquer thinner based (acetone). Two totally different finishes.
> 
> *Oil based finishes work best when wiped on. Lacquer finishes work best when sprayed on.*
> 
> ...


Thank you cabinet man! I didn't know that! I haven't purchased the finish yet so I am going by memory. The high lighted text helped a lot. I think I should try wiping on an oil based to get better results because I can't spray. This probaly will prevent runs if done properly, right?


----------



## flatpicker9972 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you are using lacquer you really need to spray it on, unless you are using a KTM water base lacquer sold by LMI. Your trick to cutting the run off works well. Try a razor blade and tape the blade leaving only a small area a little biger than the run and that works very well also. But I think I would consentrat on preventing the runs.


----------

